# promised him prints



## KunalShingla (Dec 30, 2005)

hi guys this is my 2nd post in this forum...
hope u enjoy it....
This guy working at the Qutab minar area. After a couple of shots he noticed me taking his pictures so got a bit conscious but after i sat with him and promised him that I am going to come back and give him the prints he was ok with it....





















apart from how the photos r i wud also like to know from everyone if they cud tell me how i could improve on my photos since i am very new with photography and thats the reason y mansi has made me join this group....


----------



## scoob (Dec 30, 2005)

:thumbup:  really like the second one!!


----------



## 'Daniel' (Dec 30, 2005)

If you mean general post processing then there are a few things you can do in general to 'jazz up' a picture. 

1)  This photo is maybe a tiny bit overexposed.  It's not that contrasty or saturated.  The colours could be richer and it could have more of a range of tones.  maybe also a bit of sharpening.

2)  This can be alot better It hink with some curves or contrast work.  The composition is nice and the photo is pulled down a bit by the muddy, musky dusty look to the overall thing.  That can be fixed easily.

3)  Needs the least work.  just general addition to contrast and saturation.

I can post up what I mean uf you want in edited form of these pictures but only if you want.


----------



## KunalShingla (Dec 30, 2005)

Daniel.......thanku sooooo much this is what i wanted to know from people and apart from that how could i have shot the photo to make it better.....
actually i still haven&#8217;t started working on the photos on Photoshop as yet....will be doing that in a months time when i have a faster computer.
these r totally raw photos...but gr8 u hear ur comments and if the effort is not much then u can edit it and show....
thxxxxxxxx once again


----------



## 'Daniel' (Dec 31, 2005)

This is what I would probably do but it fis my tastes.  you might want something different from the pictures.  They are great pictures I enjoyed doing this.


----------



## KunalShingla (Dec 31, 2005)

hey daniel 
nice work man
i like it....
now lets see wat others also have to say bout it...
thx


----------



## Calliope (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice composition and DOF.  It perhaps does need a little more saturation but I think Daniel's version has too much.  Yours looks much better in my opinion.  I think my favorite one is the first one - all are nice though.


----------



## JonK (Dec 31, 2005)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Nice composition and DOF.  It perhaps does need a little more saturation but I think Daniel's version has too much.  Yours looks much better in my opinion.  I think my favorite one is the first one - all are nice though.


Agree with linda here.
Your first versions do need a contrast boost and some sharpening.
My fave is the second. I tweaked it a bit in PS and it came out nice. Love the light being filtered by the dust/haze? in the air.
Keep at it kunal. Neat to see yours and mansi's diff. views of Qutab (as well as many other's I've seen). It's quite the incredible structure and the grounds look equally impressive.


----------



## errant_star (Dec 31, 2005)

I love these just the way they are!!

The slightly washed out look really adds to the atmosphere I think!

Great work and looking forward to more


----------



## duncanp (Dec 31, 2005)

nice pics to start with and you've done a good job, but i also like the saturation daniel has added


----------



## KunalShingla (Jan 1, 2006)

hey all
a very happy new yr....
well its early in the morning....mayb thats the reason for this filtered light.
i have news ppl----->the 1st photo is 99% selected for an exhibition...ppl now i want more very serious opinions as to how i can change the photo and then put it up....
thats all for now...
thx for all the responces...it feels gr8...
thx


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 1, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Nice composition and DOF.  It perhaps does need a little more saturation but I think Daniel's version has too much.


I like the contrast in Daniel's, but that's really all I thought was lacking in the original.  The saturation dit get to be too much in the new ones.  I, too really like the second one.  Bump the contrast (or use curves) and you've got a winner :thumbsup:


----------



## kalee (Jan 1, 2006)

oooohhh... these are all great, but like the others have said, just needed a boost in contrast to make them pop a bit.

i played with them a bit.
please let me know if you'd like me to take them down.


----------



## KunalShingla (Jan 2, 2006)

this is amazing...the replies.....
calliope- thx to u too...now u have more photos to choose from..
hope u dont mind it...
jonk-wat do u have to say bout it now ?
errant star- i'll try to post more wheneve i shoot more of this type..as of now..i got something different....shud post it soon..
duncanp- thanku to u too...we have more options to choose from...
clarinetJWD- thanku to u too...u wrote some nice words there...thx
kalee- i dont want u to take them down...not at all....i like these the most...wat say  daniel...hope u dont mind....but i like these slightly more.....
the best part is the 1st photo in this will be put up in an exhibition called "romancing the bylanes"....this is really helping guys...
wanna really really thank everyone specially daniel and kalee the most....its a gr8 experience to learn from u ppl..i dont get to understand how u do it on Photoshop till i start PS....till then...i'll keep posting these raw photos...and i am sure u ppl r here to help...thx once again....


----------



## mohit (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey Kunal, this is really nice stuff. The contrast stuff as you must have noted by now is a very individual thing. but yes i think a majority of people would prefer it a bit like what Kalee has come up with - specially in the thrid one (the close-up). But like i said, its individual preferences. I can imagine you there on these foggy delhi winter mornings and the purple shawl standing out in the mist! I think i can see the effect you were trying to capture and for that you'd have to over-expose another stop:lmao: Its kind of like with snow you need to over-expose as the camera darkens it (making even lovely fresh snow look days old  ), trying desparately to average everything to 18% grey! Definitely keep in mind what people have to say but dont let any of us change what you like, because that is you and it'll be your style. No point me shooting like kunal and kunal shooting like me  Since you requested me to tell you how i may have shot the same...in the 1st i may have reduced the space left behind the guy and increased it in front of him - just a weeee bit, then raised the camera position a bit higher to give a feeling of lil more depth between you and the monument in the bg. In the second i may have included a part of his eye (i have something with eyes  ) and the third everything else would be the same except i may...have framed his face only with the tree further back and kept the closer, darker, one more only in the left corner. BUT then like i said that would have been mohit's pics and not kunal's.so stick with your style.As long as you have your basics right - rest is all individual choice:mrgreen: Not much help was i ?!




me no great shakes at PS either but trying to imagine a delhi winter morning - only dont know how to increase the foggy effect like i'm sure it must have been


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Jan 2, 2006)

Great photos!


----------



## JonK (Jan 2, 2006)

hmmmmm. ...after reading mohit's comments about delhi and this being fog I feel the lower contrast is more suited to the pics....but it does, IMO, need a bit of tweaking and I've cropped to where I feel it needed to be cropped to make it compositionally more appealing. 
The square rock structure to the right was just drawing my attention so I cropped it out and I think it has put more focus on the subject. Also increased contrast, saturation and sharpness slightly and added some warmth.
Hope ya like it.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2006)

First off, awesome pictures. i really LOVE them.
Ok, here's my modest conribution to the editing. I edited Mohit's version. What I was trying to achieve is to preserve the fog in th BG but make the guy "pop out" of it and to give some more life to the colors in the FG. Nothing drastic here, just general saturation, selected colors' saturation, selective contrast and lighting and some color balance changes... but as I said, it didn't change drastically. Hope you like it.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2006)

mm, I like what JonK did!


----------



## JonK (Jan 2, 2006)

hehehe....got enough to choose from yet kunal? 
:thumbup: kudos to you too alex


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2006)

thx Jon!
I made another one, trying to give it a warmer feel... messed with selective color balance... Maybe that's too much of reds, dunno... I just can't stop, it's an incredible picture I could keep playing with for hours and hours...


----------



## mohit (Jan 3, 2006)

i think kunal has run for his life!


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jan 3, 2006)

all I keep in the back of my head is, if it looks photoshoped, then thats a problem...... just my thought...

unless its some kind of artsy thing thats supposed to be like that....lol

all are nice.....


----------



## malic (Jan 3, 2006)

Kunal, I love these all... but something about #2 just screamed "black and white!" to me... since everyone else is working on your pics... here is what I see in #2:


----------



## KunalShingla (Jan 3, 2006)

Mohit &#8211; u rock man&#8230;.thanku soooo much for a lovely comment&#8230;.yes I&#8217;ll shoot the way I do only but still these things do help a lot&#8230;plz keep giving me these advises&#8230;.they&#8217;re of gr8 help&#8230;..and also bout the eyes&#8230;.I also feel that wud have added to it&#8230;..ur thing with the eyes reminds me of ur photo that u took in srinagar(too good)&#8230;.
Taralyn romero &#8211; thanku soo much
Jon &#8211; I like the increased contrast, saturation and sharpness does add warmth&#8230;.i agree with the square drawing the attention away but some how I don&#8217;t feel like cropping it&#8230;..cant express it but like the compo in the one before&#8230;.but yes colours r much better&#8230;.thx man&#8230;I like it ? I must say I love it&#8230;.thx
Got a lot to choose from&#8230;.and it&#8217;s a wonderful feeling&#8230;.
Alexandra &#8211; nice to see one more new member contributing to the comments&#8230;&#8230;its very nice of u&#8230;.well I guess u also don&#8217;t agree with the cropping&#8230;I like the idea and wud have done it mayb but some how in this photo I don&#8217;t feel like&#8230;.seems better this way&#8230;..ur editing with the colours is even better&#8230;u do make the subject &#8220;pop out&#8221;&#8230;nice stuff&#8230;..i wud have also avoided anything drastic&#8230;.nice work&#8230;I like it.
I like ur 1st one more&#8230;.wat do u say ?and also ur most welcome to play around wit the photo&#8230;if not here u can mail me if any changes made&#8230;.thx a ton&#8230;once again&#8230;..
Thorhammer &#8211; I totally agree with u&#8230;.do u feel that way with any of the photos ?

It&#8217;s a long reply but I guess couldn&#8217;t help it&#8230;..all u ppl have been gr8


----------



## KunalShingla (Jan 3, 2006)

looks a bit faded to me...wat do u say...and now that mohit has also said it....i wish i wud have got the eyes also in it....BW wud have looked even better...but i am missing the pink here....:-( 
hope u dont mind...


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 3, 2006)

They are wonderful shots Kunal, and your kind disposition has made this thread a pleasure to read.  The people who have helped you in here are awesome, and I really like the efforts they have made to help you.. well done everyone, but I must say JonK has made the most appealing rendition of your first shot., giving it good balance overall., imo

PS is a great tool, and can make a incredible difference in photos, but it take a lot of time and practice to learn to use it, and end up with good results.

You will learn to develop an "eye" for post image work, as I am now.,  and it is great fun! Welcome to TPF, and good luck with your exhibition!


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. A photo is different for everyone so for me I thought these images needed a much softer look so I desaturated  quite a bit and gave them a diffused glow. This is only my opinion and it will be you to make the final decision on how you like the prints.

Cheers,

Eric


----------



## KunalShingla (Jan 3, 2006)

hey raymond 
u guys r gr8....i guess i wont stop saying it...thx yaa....its gr8 to join such a forum...thx.....yes i guess i'll also have to start getting used to PS...it seems to be too good
airic - hey u give the whole photo a new meaning....very diffrent from others and u know wat...i am really really liking it.......gr8 work.....i might just post this one....a big thx to u.......thxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## photo gal (Jan 3, 2006)

Very nice work.....I look forward to seeing more from you!!!  : )


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

welcome! and i think your did a great job..the first shot is my favorite... love the way yours looks so exotic..and the back ground behind the guy, has an eerie indistinct touch to it...love yours best...

do like airics version too.... for some reason, the desat version to me is better than the over-colored others....

good job! keep posting...


----------



## KunalShingla (Jan 3, 2006)

hey photgal...nice to see u again....yes i hope i shoot more of such stuff....thx for seeing..
aprilraven - i also liked the one ur talking bout but all of them have done such amazing work that i just love all...all u ppl r awesomeeeeeeee........


----------



## Calliope (Jan 3, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> They are wonderful shots Kunal, and your kind disposition has made this thread a pleasure to read. The people who have helped you in here are awesome, and I really like the efforts they have made to help you.. well done everyone, but I must say *JonK has made the most appealing rendition of your first shot.,* giving it good balance overall., imo
> 
> PS is a great tool, and can make a incredible difference in photos, but it take a lot of time and practice to learn to use it, and end up with good results.
> 
> You will learn to develop an "eye" for post image work, as I am now., and it is great fun! Welcome to TPF, and good luck with your exhibition!


 
I agree...  nice job!


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 3, 2006)

i agree, JonK has offered an excellent revision.

thanks KunalShingla for the opportunity to try my b&w on your awesome images!


----------



## KunalShingla (Jan 4, 2006)

thx guys..i loved this experience...i hope i can post better stuff next time...thx everyone
jonMikal- like ur BW photos man...good work......but again......i am missing the PINK....:-(    hehehe
thx everyone


----------



## markc (Jan 4, 2006)

I think JonK hit it with his version, including the crop. One of the things that can really throw off how a image looks onscreen is how differently monitors are calibrated.

AIRIC's versions look pretty cool, too.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 4, 2006)

hey, who said it's all over? i'm sure we can get some more editing here, why stop such a fun!?

But ok, ok... we don't wanna complicate Kunal's life...

Sooooooo, *drum roll* My dear Kunal, i think it's time you pick your fave and give out the trophy!!!


----------



## markc (Jan 4, 2006)

What the heck. I'll join in and post one, too.





I find that using levels and curves to adjust contrast works a lot better for me than a "contrast" adjustment. This might still be a bit too strong, but I didn't spend much time on it.

I'd probably also crop some off either the left or the right. Right now, his facial features are right in the middle of the frame. It seems counter-intuitive, but that usually results in an unbalanced feel.

Nice work, Kunal.


----------



## woodsac (Jan 4, 2006)

Let me first say, that all three of your images are very nice. They could easily stand on their own, but it's always nice to see how others view your work and what changes or improvements they would make. I think a lot of it comes down to personal preference.

So, I gave it a whirl too  This was my favorite image out of the series. I pretty much agree with what has been said and followed the same basic guidelines. I also tried to emphasize the fog. But, I also tried to put the primary focus back on the man without adding to much color to draw your attention to him. It's no better than anything that's been posted, just another attempt to give you yet another choice. Good job to you for having such an open mind and letting us attempt to help you improve an image :thumbup:


----------

